# Patent: Improved Eye Detection on Viewfinders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2018)

```
A patent showing improved eye detection for viewfinder showing conserving battery life based on how and when the LCD turns off.</p>
<p><strong>From <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-on-improving-eye-detection-on-viewfinders">Canon News</a>:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>This patent uses a combination of sensors to detect if the LCD is open, viewable or tucked away to determine the distance thresholds automatically.</p>
<p>For instance, if you have the LCD open and twisted to the front, it’s less particular about objects coming close to the viewfinder than it would be if the LCD is twisted and closed.</p></blockquote>
<p>Anything to improve battery life is always welcomed.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## freejay (Feb 16, 2018)

Good idea!


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2018)

freejay said:


> Good idea!



+1


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 9, 2018)

The Canon viewfinder's auto switch on the M series is already significantly better than Sony's A7RII. The distance sensor on that is way oversensitive, whereas on the M5 it just works as you'd expect it to.


----------

